# Some weekend scores



## alexkerhead (Apr 28, 2008)

Here are some of the new babies that followed me home last weekend. 

Kodak Retina I(010 version). This particular one was available in overseas PXs only during WW2. It was badly listed on the bay for $25, so I went for it. It came in on Saturday. 






















I had the Honeywell labeled version of the Spotmatic II, so I needed the Asahi version..hehe I picked this one up at a fleamarket for cheap.

















I got this Contaflex II online for a good price. Now all I need is a I and a III, and I will have all 6 Contaflex models with that body.













Here is a lonely Electro 35 that I got when I got the Contalex, it is a cool camera!


----------



## usayit (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice congrats...

All you need is to find a black paint Spotmatic to join those two.


----------



## usayit (Apr 28, 2008)

btw... you did a whole lot better on ebay than I.


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 29, 2008)

Most of it was from pacific rim camera and local fleamarkets. The Retina was the only ebay find lately. 

I do have some new toys coming from the bay soon though.


----------



## terri (Apr 29, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> Most of it was from pacific rim camera and local fleamarkets. The Retina was the only ebay find lately.
> 
> I do have some new toys coming from the bay soon though.


For the love of Mike, get that Zeiss Tessar lens checked on the Contaflex and if it's scratch/fungus free, _shoot_ that baby! You'll probably be pleasantly surprised at the quality. 

That Yashica looks badass, as do the Spotmatics - more great lenses. :thumbup:

I hope you get some use of them, you have a nice lot here!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats, some nice finds!


----------

